# How important is PCT for first ever cycle (4-week test cycle)



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 17, 2005)

I've given in and will run a cycle of test for 4 weeks  This is my first EVER cycle.. never even used any prohormones (considered superdrol but...)  Is PCT really necessary?  at 25, I cant imagins a 1 month cycle permanently supressing my test production.. plus I started using anabolic matrix to kinda boost test before the cycle on the 29th of oct..


----------



## MP fit (Oct 17, 2005)

Most times the lowered test levels are not permanent... It just takes time to get them back to normal levels- this time is crititcal if you want to keep the gains you made on cycle because without proper pct your body will experience an extremely catabolic environment...  
I would recommend a good PCT for your cycle... something like nolva or clomid would be fine i beleive... You really always do need a PCT- its the best way to keep your gains


----------



## brogers (Oct 17, 2005)

4 weeks of test? Which ester?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 17, 2005)

4 weeks sounds a bit short, double it at least, unless you are going prop.


----------



## LAM (Oct 17, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> IIs PCT really necessary?  at 25, I cant imagins a 1 month cycle permanently supressing my test production..



1 injection can be enough to totally supress test production.  I would run your first cycle 8 weeks at the minimum and up to 10


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

Love the short 4-6 week cycle.....esp for beginners....
Most here think its shit.....but most here have never tried it.....esp on their first cycle...
Do 500mg each week......for 4 to 6 weeks.....you will be gaining size and strength up to 7-14 days after you end the cycle


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 17, 2005)

My first test cycle I ran it for 6 injections and was the same way.  I gained strength all the way into PCT


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 17, 2005)

MP fit said:
			
		

> Most times the lowered test levels are not permanent... It just takes time to get them back to normal levels- this time is crititcal if you want to keep the gains you made on cycle because without proper pct your body will experience an extremely catabolic environment...
> I would recommend a good PCT for your cycle... something like nolva or clomid would be fine i beleive... You really always do need a PCT- its the best way to keep your gains



thanks a lot how about somehting like rebound? does that work as well?


----------



## doeslayer (Oct 17, 2005)

yeah, although I am running my first at 11.5 weeks (had 12 weeks, broke an amp) I have seen most of my gains in the first 6-8 weeks.  I feel I would have cheated myself big time by quitting at the 4 week mark.  I am still making gains. Started week 9 this morning.... up 25 lbs. as of last night.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

4 wks is way too short.  Like Foreman said you won't see any gains until your basically done w/ your cycle.  it takes 2-3 weeks to even notice gains off test...especially cyp or eth.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 17, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> I've given in and will run a cycle of test for 4 weeks  This is my first EVER cycle.. never even used any prohormones (considered superdrol but...) Is PCT really necessary? at 25, I cant imagins a 1 month cycle permanently supressing my test production.. plus I started using Anabolic Matrix to kinda boost test before the cycle on the 29th of oct..


   Why only 4 weeks? When you provide your body with a source of exogenous hormones, your natural testosterone production will shut down, so using a test booster like anabolic matrix before the cycle does not negate the need for PCT. IMO your first cycle should be 8-10 weeks of a long ester test, like cypionate or enanthate. 2 shots a week of 250mg each for a total of 500mg/week followed by PCT. Rinse and repeat


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 17, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Why only 4 weeks? When you provide your body with a source of exogenous hormones, your natural testosterone production will shut down, so using a test booster like anabolic matrix before the cycle does not negate the need for PCT. IMO your first cycle should be 8-10 weeks of a long ester test, like cypionate or enanthate. 2 shots a week of 250mg each for a total of 500mg/week followed by PCT. Rinse and repeat



im scared of blowing up!!  Im using the test to cut more or less.. 25 more lbs will put me at 345lbs with 20 % bodyfat.. Im aiming to drop BF to 12-13% range and wight 280ish


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

whoa.....test to cut?  I hope your talking prop...you'll need a lot more than that to cut that much BF.  Why don't you try thermogenics instead of gear...like clen or DNP (maybe not DNP....It's like running a fever in the desert for an extended period of time)


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> im scared of blowing up!!  Im using the test to cut more or less.. 25 more lbs will put me at 345lbs with 20 % bodyfat.. Im aiming to drop BF to 12-13% range and wight 280ish


I just did a 8 week test and deca cycle......400mg test....450 mg deca
I lost about 11 Lbs of fat on this cycle.....lost 1.5 in the waist and put 1.25 on my chest


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 17, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> im scared of blowing up!! Im using the test to cut more or less.. 25 more lbs will put me at 345lbs with 20 % bodyfat.. Im aiming to drop BF to 12-13% range and wight 280ish


 your diet will determine if you put on a lot of weight, or actually drop weight. If you want to run a cutter, run prop. I bulked with test enanthate, and put on almost 35lbs. but was eating an insane amount of food, which I regret.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 18, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> your diet will determine if you put on a lot of weight, or actually drop weight. If you want to run a cutter, run prop. I bulked with test enanthate, and put on almost 35lbs. but was eating an insane amount of food, which I regret.




so high protein medium carbs and I should chisel up..  and its test prop.    im soo scurred of bunk gear tho


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 18, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> so high protein medium carbs and I should chisel up.. and its test prop.  im soo scurred of bunk gear tho


If you want to cut up, you can just drop your cals. You can also up your cardio, but personally I tend to keep my cardio the same and just make changes to my diet to cut up or bulk. I only do cardio on average 3 days a week, and have found that I cut more efficiently and my lifts don't drop as much when I tweak my diet as opposed to upping the cardio big time to cut. For me it tends to be a slower cut, but I personally can't stand when my lifts drop quickly. In the past when I dropped cals and increased my cardio big time, I always ended up increasing my cals again and decreasing cardio after my lifts began to suffer.


----------



## Mags (Oct 19, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> your diet will determine if you put on a lot of weight, or actually drop weight. If you want to run a cutter, run prop. I bulked with test enanthate, and put on almost 35lbs. but was eating an insane amount of food, which I regret.


Shit, thats a hefty gain man, especially for someone whose used gear before. Did you use higher doses, longer cycles or is it just the loaded calories? Good going though!


----------



## bigchili (Jan 18, 2006)

test does not really kick in untill the 4-6 weeks i recomend u take ur test @ 400mg a week for 10 weeks

for pct i would do it 2 weeks after ur last shot
nolvadex @ 40mg/40mg/20mg.20mg for 4 weeks


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 19, 2006)

bigchili said:
			
		

> test does not really kick in untill the 4-6 weeks i recomend u take ur test @ 400mg a week for 10 weeks
> 
> for pct i would do it 2 weeks after ur last shot
> nolvadex @ 40mg/40mg/20mg.20mg for 4 weeks



it kicks in round 2-3


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 19, 2006)

bigchili said:
			
		

> test does not really kick in untill the 4-6 weeks i recomend u take ur test @ 400mg a week for 10 weeks


what do you mean test does not kick in until week 4-6? it totally depends on the ester you are using, suspension will be hitting your system instantly

4-6 weeks of test prop would be fine for a 1st timer, something like enan should be ran longer, say 8-10 weeks

and pct does a lot more than increase testosterone production post cycle, the regulation of estrogen, effects on LH, FSH and blood lipids are the things you need to be concerned with, natural test production will restore in due course


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Love the short 4-6 week cycle.....esp for beginners....
> Most here think its shit.....but most here have never tried it.....esp on their first cycle...
> Do 500mg each week......for 4 to 6 weeks.....you will be gaining size and strength up to 7-14 days after you end the cycle


But remember one thing. It takes approx 34-40 days for it to fully kick in. So 4 weeks may be a little short unless he is using Test Prop


----------



## redman12 (Jan 19, 2006)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> I've given in and will run a cycle of test for 4 weeks  This is my first EVER cycle.. never even used any prohormones (considered superdrol but...)  Is PCT really necessary?  at 25, I cant imagins a 1 month cycle permanently supressing my test production.. plus I started using anabolic matrix to kinda boost test before the cycle on the 29th of oct..


----------

